
Show HN: Tempomat, macOS menubar/tray app for CI systems is feature complete - oscar_franco13
First I would like to thank the mods of HackerNews, I already had posted tempomat after it was freshly backed and they put it on the front page, I unfortunately did not get much traction, so I thought I post it again, since it now supports a lot more CI systems:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tempomat.dev<p>Hopefully more people will find it useful and I will be able to get a couple more sales to maintain the project :)
======
tomaszjanusz
Hi!

Very clever idea! Is there any chance to support GitLab CI?

~~~
oscar_franco13
With time sure, I can only integrate with some many CI systems at the same
time ;)

